# We have two new moderators for EO: heypresto and JustKate



## mkellogg

I'm pleased to announce that heypresto and JustKate have join the moderation team of the English Only forum. 

I am happy to have you both with us as moderators!

Mike


----------



## JulianStuart

Congratulations HeyPresto and JustKate - Welcome, as they say, to the monkey house
Cheers
Andy (JS)


----------



## Beryl from Northallerton

What's this I see? Two new mods, you say? I think they'll come in very handy.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Welcome guys


----------



## heypresto

Thanks, everybody. 

I'll try to come in handy 

Cheers

Glen


----------



## JustKate

"Handy" is my middle name. Well, actually, it's "Marie," but I'll try to make "Handy" my *metaphorical* middle name.

Thanks, everybody,
JustKate


----------



## Vanda

Bem-vindos to the ''dark side of the force", guys! Just kidding!

Bem-vindos ao time que só cresce!


----------



## Sowka

*Welcome to the team, heypresto and JustKate*


----------



## Egmont

As one of your moderatees, I look forward to your keeping me on the straight and narrow!


----------



## Loob

Congratulations, heypresto and JustKate!


----------



## Parla

Can't think of better choices!


----------



## ewie

Congratulations, folks

As an occasional frequenter of EO rolleyes, I hope you'll be able to keep Mrs Loob under control


----------



## Loob

_*So*_ kind of you to single me out as requiring control, ewiño.

I'm sure they'll do a fine job of controlling everybody!


----------



## JeSuisSnob

Welcome to the team, heypresto and JustKate!


----------

